# الالة الحاسبة الذكية تقوم بعمليات جبارة وكذلك رسم المعادلات Casio fx-9860 Emulater



## x_man700 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

مع هذة الالة تستطيع تخزين عدد كبير من العمليات لتسهيل العمليات المعقدة، تستطيع من خلالها التعامل مع الاعداد المركبة والمصفوفات وحل المعادلات، رسم الاقترانات وكذلك رسم المعادلات ، و مميزات اخرى كثيرة ....

هذة الالة لا تحتاج تنصيب...................... وانا مازلت استكشفها ولست محترف فيها

_*واترككم مع الصور فهى ابلغ شرح *_






































_*للتحميل*_


----------



## amod (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الة حاسبة ممتازة و رائعة
شكرا جزيلا لك ولمجهودك


----------

